# Topsoil or Compost



## YardWork314 (May 1, 2021)

Hello. I'm new here.

I am attempting to improve an area of my lawn with bad topsoil. A company in my city sales screened top soil (blend with compost and sand) and compost (leaf based). Which would be better for amending soil? The area currently has thin layer of topsoil and some clay areas based on some aeration plugs. The sand in the topsoil blend is my biggest concern due to reading that sand and clay is a bad combo. Thoughts?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Use topsoil to fill holes and low spots. If the grading is correct, do not mess it up by adding topsoil indiscriminately. Compost will get used up as it decomposes. Do not use compost to fill holes and low spots. Topsoil is not compost mixed with sand. If all you're trying to do is improve the soil, get some stuff growing there. Roots in the ground will grow and decompose and grow in a cycle. That will provide more organic material than just a layer of compost on top. In the fall mow your leaves and leave them chopped up on the lawn. That's free organic material. Consider a soil test to see if the soil is lacking nutrients.


----------



## YardWork314 (May 1, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.

To clarify, the other soil is a blend of topsoil, compost and a little bit of sand...based on what the soil company told me.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, so you're looking at a mix (topsoil and compost and a little sand) and just compost. The mix sounds like what I used for a raised bed and it was good for that purpose. The compost part of the mix will get used up and the level will sink. For a raised bed of annuals or vegetables you can add more when the level gets lower. For just spreading out on a yard, you can use compost and not mess with the grading. It is just a thin layer on top and won't miraculously make bad soil into good soil. Won't harm anything. If you were to dig out all the soil you don't like, use just topsoil to fill back in, not a mix of topsoil and compost. You want to keep the level even.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I would go with 100% compost unless your supplier has soil test results on their topsoil. Topsoil can be.......anything that came from that top of the earth and it may be no better than what you already have. You can also be introducing weed seeds with any introduced topsoil. Compost, if finished properly has been heated to up to 140 degrees by the microbial action thereby killing most weed seeds.


----------

